# 1966 4 speed manual won't shift into 3-4



## abracadabra (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a 1966 4 speed manual "W" code manual that won't go into 3 or 4. R-1-2 are fine.
My google search went unanswered.
Any ideas? Never worked on a manual transmission before.

Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome 

a few things come to mind .....
do you have a jack and jack stands and flat spot to work ?
and tire blocks ... and a working emergency brake ?
a good drop lite ..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> welcome
> 
> a few things come to mind .....
> do you have a jack and jack stands and flat spot to work ?
> ...



X2. You are going to have to get underneath and take a look. Something may have simply come loose or is binding.


----------



## abracadabra (Oct 25, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> welcome
> 
> a few things come to mind .....
> do you have a jack and jack stands and flat spot to work ?
> ...


Yep, of course. Was hoping more in the way of what to expect once I get under it. Looks like if I jiggle the shifter it'll get over into the 3-4 side. 
But it'll have to wait until after Thanksgiving.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

10-4
I didnt know who I am replying to or your mechanical skills ...
I just like to start with basics , so
it sounds like as you already know something in the linkage has slipped'
for 1 of several possible reasons
IF
your shifter and linkage are HURST 66 ... with a handle similar to picture 5 just a bit less bend
66 is the last year for the compression trunion style linkage adjustment and levers pictures 1 2 3 ..thestyle on my shifters start at 67 ... the loose one in my hand is a 64 -66 3-4 long rod ..
usually the linkage rod slides inside the hole ..as the pressure of the bolt is what holds it still,.. loosen the bolts on the 3rd 4th ,the front lever ..and 1-2 at the middle lever..
and reverse..
put a drill bit in the hole .. thats nuetral ... 

then tighten up the other ends of the linkages....you just loosened,,

look for sloppyness in the linkage ... bushings wear ... wrong clips being used like cotter keys etc 

all effect shifting ... you should be good for a test drive

if your going to drive the car hard and keep it for a while ,,,, but repop linkage or nice used 67 68 linkage and levers...

youlle be glad u did ....

67 68 is like my linkage on my m22 in my 68 in the picture
picture 4 is finding neutral 

67 was a great improvement .... the 64-66's are a known slipper ... the linkage can get out of adjustment with
1 hard firm shift... if thats what happened,,,,


----------

